# "Übergeordnetes" Fenster aktualisieren



## shigoro (23. Sep 2005)

Hallo

Mittels dem Befehl window.open() öffne ich ein Pop Up Fenster. Nun möchte ich, dass wenn ich in diesem Pop Up auf einen Button klicke, dass dann das "Grundfenster" (dort wo ich das Pop Up erstellt habe) aktualisiert wird.

Doch wie kann ich dieses Fenster ansprechen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## SnooP (23. Sep 2005)

edit: narf... schwachsinn meinerseits - wusste bis eben nicht, dass es hier nen javascript-forum gibt  ... das hat sich dann erledigt. Da hab ich keine ahnung *g*


----------



## shigoro (27. Sep 2005)

Habs gefunden:

opener.top.location.reload();


----------

